# No root in 4.0.4.



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

After flashing the latest leak I can't get root. I flashed su.zip, installed the Superuser app but can't get root. Any ideas guys?


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

Ruh roh! Restore your 4.0.3 backup?!

Verizon Galaxy Nexus 
AOKP M3, Franco kernel 15.2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Im going to, just like what they did with 4.0.4 and was hoping to stay.


----------



## djarmin (Jan 28, 2012)

Use wug's root toolkit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

djarmin said:


> Use wug's root toolkit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Someone else mentioned this and it did not work...


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

same here. root method did not work and i followed it exactly.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Im going to, just like what they did with 4.0.4 and was hoping to stay.


What did they do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

What differences are you seeing between 4.0.3 and 4.0.4 ??


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bekyndnunwind said:


> What differences are you seeing between 4.0.3 and 4.0.4 ??


I'm guessing.....



> Work In Progress. Will update as I discover more
> Noticeably Faster
> Long-pressing on a blank spot on the last page of app tray bug is gone
> New Radios. 3G/4G switching MUCH better. Don't even notice it changing.
> ...


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks auto rotate is very fast compared to 4.0.2 which is what i was running last.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

WOOHOOO I got root! 
All I did was update superuser biniary and Its working.


----------



## xwera43 (Jul 9, 2011)

Fails here. I do have root for Root Explorer & CWM in Superuser but it will not allow any other apps to be added and some CWM functions do not work (no privileges). I can mount & unmount r/w without issue as well as edit the files. Did you install busybox at all?

X


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Update fixer from the market. Force fix and then open su in the market. See if you can update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xwera43 (Jul 9, 2011)

testingchip said:


> Update fixer from the market. Force fix and then open su in the market. See if you can update.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Said Signature was fine. I forced it and it tossed up error: "Fix failed. Try downloading & flashing an update.zip from androidsu.com." Then the app just acted busy. I'll grab an update.zip from the site & if successful, I'll report back.

Thanks!

X


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> WOOHOOO I got root!
> All I did was update superuser biniary and Its working.


That won't give you root. You need root access in order to update the binaries.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Had the same issue. Tried numerous things with the 4.0.4 update, but something definately changed. I got SU on it, but never had true root access. The only way i fixed that was by flashing P3Droids prerooted 4.0.4. You can install over your initial install. All is good for me so far. No issues.

http://droidmodderx....oted-cwmr-flash


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

busterbrown77 said:


> Had the same issue. Tried numerous things with the 4.0.4 update, but something definately changed. I got SU on it, but never had true root access. The only way i fixed that was by flashing P3Droids prerooted 4.0.4. You can install over your initial install. All is good for me so far. No issues.
> 
> http://droidmodderx....oted-cwmr-flash


I'm pretty sure that's a hybrid 4.0.4/4.0.3 ROM. Chains hasn't patched SU yet so there's no way it's working on straight 4.0.4.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a hybrid 4.0.4/4.0.3 ROM. Chains hasn't patched SU yet so there's no way it's working on straight 4.0.4.


Nope. Stock 4.0.4. I even checked some files because i wanted to be sure it was as close to stock as possible. P3 also said its legit.


----------



## liquid0624 (Jun 8, 2011)

you probably have to build it with su cooked in if you have the 404 source...dunno if anyone has their hands on that yet...


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

Use this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400871 set it as you have 4.0.2 and root as normal. I did this and it worked fine. It will stay at th google splash screen for about a minute, wait it out.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Thought I had root cuz of this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DA6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Odd. I simply installed the update using CWM recovery and immediately after flashed the SU zip. Have full root here.


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess I will wait this out a little bit to see how things go. Rather unGoogle like of them to make a "developer" phone that was advertised as a dev phone, but is now no longer a "true" dev phone due to the carriers not playing nice. Yet its supposed to, yada, yada. So I guess soon this will be sorted out.


----------



## nemesis2all (Jul 6, 2011)

Just want to say all I had to do to get root was re-flash su.zip in cwm after I upgraded to 4.0.4. No problems or issues to report here. Not sure if what people flashed is the issue or what. I flashed 659e0a8f24b4.signed-mysid-IMM30B-from-ICL53F.659e0a8f.zip.


----------



## jess086 (Sep 26, 2011)

if u can still get into ur apps that require root and the only thing that doesnt work is the su apk, you havent lost root just a problem with su. if the update fixer doesnt work which it will not u must still try it force it to run, close it open su apk and try to update binary this wont work either but do it anyway. go to manage apps uninstall updates on su apk. reboot. open su apk, check for update binarys, should be a no go again, go to market find that su is ready for update install this and reboot should work now


----------



## jess086 (Sep 26, 2011)

or just flash p3's zip and dedox


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Can anyone confirm this works


----------



## distortedloop (Nov 26, 2011)

I got root back without too many hoops to jump through. First tried installing the su.zip from the original root thread, but that one's a bit broken, some app's root functions worked, some didn't.

I fixed that issue by pulling the latest version of su out of the zip from chainsdd's blog and then using root explorer to copy it into system/bin and changed the permissions. Rebooted and all root stuff seems to be working properly, including Superuser apk's ability to update the su binary.

(For some reason, just flashing the su update from chainsdd didn't work, clockwork complained about an error in the zip.)


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

So do I have root or not? I showed the pic that says I have it. Is that good enough?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

distortedloop said:


> I got root back without too many hoops to jump through. First tried installing the su.zip from the original root thread, but that one's a bit broken, some app's root functions worked, some didn't.
> 
> I fixed that issue by pulling the latest version of su out of the zip from chainsdd's blog and then using root explorer to copy it into system/bin and changed the permissions. Rebooted and all root stuff seems to be working properly, including Superuser apk's ability to update the su binary.
> 
> (For some reason, just flashing the su update from chainsdd didn't work, clockwork complained about an error in the zip.)


Hmmm not sure how you got root explorer to work without root privileges. Mine wont I think I just need to change the permissions but I can't seen to find out how with adb....

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I definitely have root now whoever said I didn't. Just loaded terminal emulator and typed su. It asked for root and it worked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I had to flash install new superuser in order to have root in 4.0.4 but I heard from a few others that said that they sill had root after flashing 4.0.4
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I think the su.zip needs to be updated.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> I think the su.zip needs to be updated.


It has. If you neednitblet me know bill give you the link the updated su.zip
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

oh I have root but Some people are still having problems. maybe tell koush so he can update the link so the link in thread on how to root this phone is updated.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> It has. If you neednitblet me know bill give you the link the updated su.zip
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sorry I'm a little drink (Superbowl party). But I think you know what I meant.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1481480&page=2
Page 2
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...=1481480&page=2
> Page 2
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I can confirm this works!!!!


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool, so we just need to flash the updated SU.zip.


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

RaptorOO7 said:


> Cool, so we just need to flash the updated SU.zip.


Correct


----------



## distortedloop (Nov 26, 2011)

mrreed2u said:


> Hmmm not sure how you got root explorer to work without root privileges. Mine wont I think I just need to change the permissions but I can't seen to find out how with adb....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Re-read my first paragraph...I sort of had root, some apps worked, some didn't. Superuser couldn't get root permissions, Titanium griped about permissions wrong, things like that. I was fortunate that root explorer worked. Once I pushed latest su binary all issue went away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm still amazed by how I aquired root. lol


----------

